# hotel beach access day pass?



## waterproof teabag

I will have my parents coming over early April and I am looking to treat them to a nice day at the beach.

I know the Hilton used to do sunlounger/toilet/shower/pool facilities with access to the beach for non-residents by means of a day pass, but they have stopped doing so.

Can anyone advise me which hotels are still offering day passes which allows the use of their facilities - situated on the beach?


----------



## Dozza

waterproof teabag said:


> I will have my parents coming over early April and I am looking to treat them to a nice day at the beach.
> 
> I know the Hilton used to do sunlounger/toilet/shower/pool facilities with access to the beach for non-residents by means of a day pass, but they have stopped doing so.
> 
> Can anyone advise me which hotels are still offering day passes which allows the use of their facilities - situated on the beach?


They must be the only ones that are not?

One & Only Royal Mirage is very nice, located just to the side on the palm..


----------



## Felixtoo2

Sheraton and Habtoor Grand will do it, Habtoor tends to be overun by overweight middle aged Russians but the upside is there partners are a lot younger and a lot slimmer!!


----------



## hawtshop

hmmm


----------



## Southak

waterproof teabag said:


> Can anyone advise me which hotels are still offering day passes which allows the use of their facilities - situated on the beach?


Almost all of them. Sheraton in the marina is ok for 150, at the other end Dubai marina hotel and spa is not bad either for 180, I've been told the one and only is pretty nice too I think its about 190. 

If you want a real treat why don't you head out to the world islands - Lebanon is open now and it is a beach club. Expensive though.


----------



## waterproof teabag

Thanks for your replies. Got these so far: 

Ritz Carlton - 500 per day
Le Meridien Mina Seyahi & Westin - 175 (week) / 250 (weekend)
Part of One & Only: The Palace & Arabian Court Pool & Beach - 300
One & Only palm island: 350 (weekday) / 500 (weekend)

Think the Westin wins.


----------



## Felixtoo2

The westin is good as you also get access to mina seyahi/barasti area next door too. The Westin has got a good variety of pools and the water in the lazy river area is always kept nice and warm.


----------



## waterproof teabag

Felixtoo2 said:


> The westin is good as you also get access to mina seyahi/barasti area next door too. The Westin has got a good variety of pools and the water in the lazy river area is always kept nice and warm.


Thanks Felix that's just confirmed my decision then! It's not that I'm tight (well I'm still Dutch lol) but one Westin beach pass + Burj Al Arab high tea in Sky Bar = not that much more than One & Only beach pass!


----------

